# Proper Lighting?



## hedbloom (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum and am starting my first grow in a few weeks but I want to make sure I am 100% knowledgeable about everything there is to know before I start. This question is about lighting. I am only growing five plants and I know all about HPS and MH but what I don't know, is the proper wattage I should use for each. I am trying to get MAX yield but I know it is possible to use too much wattage and literally burn your plants. Also i am growing in an empty bathroom so the area of the room is maybe around 8'x8'x8' if i were to guess... Thanks for any replies in advance!


----------



## my my (Apr 19, 2011)

Your going to need ALOT of light, or make the room a bit smaller.
i have a 600 watt Aircooled in a 32 inch X 32 inch   9ft. ceiling room. and that is about as big a room as i feel that 600 can light up nicely.
need to keep temps in mind and how you are going to keep the air exchanged.
I am really a newbie myself.  However before i germed my First store bought seed. i had read and took notes from this site for 6 months before hand. that also gave me time to have EVERY thing i would need on hand and already set up.
Good luck. and in the next few weeks, i would read All the stickies on wich ever way you are planning to grow. (hydro,soil,soiless,CFL's,T-5's,Mh/HPS.)

Welcome to the site by the way. i see this was your first post. you out to stop in here 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=26
And start a thread
My My


----------



## Roddy (Apr 20, 2011)

Not a LOT of light, but you will need a bit, how many plants are you planning on? What size containers? How big of beasts do you plan to grow? Are you going to use MH for vegging?

Too much light? No such thing imho...maybe too much heat? You'll need to think of ventilation to remove said heat and to freshen the air continually. Burning happens when the gals reach too far and find the light too close, if too hot for the back of your hand, too hot for the gals! Heat stress can happen, so watch your temps too. And don't forget a fan in there to move the air around and make the stems stronger!


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2011)

hedbloom said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I'm new to the forum and am starting my first grow in a few weeks but I want to make sure I am 100% knowledgeable about everything there is to know before I start. This question is about lighting. I am only growing five plants and I know all about HPS and MH but what I don't know, is the proper wattage I should use for each. I am trying to get MAX yield but I know it is possible to use too much wattage and literally burn your plants. Also i am growing in an empty bathroom so the area of the room is maybe around 8'x8'x8' if i were to guess... Thanks for any replies in advance!



3,000 lumen per sq ft veg' and 5,000 lumens for flower.._"minimum"...._
a single 1000 watt hps emits around 140,000 lumen :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2011)

hedbloom said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I'm new to the forum and am starting my first grow in a few weeks but I want to make sure I am 100% knowledgeable about everything there is to know before I start. This question is about lighting. I am only growing five plants and I know all about HPS and MH but what I don't know, is the proper wattage I should use for each. I am trying to get MAX yield but I know it is possible to use too much wattage and literally burn your plants. Also i am growing in an empty bathroom so the area of the room is maybe around 8'x8'x8' if i were to guess... Thanks for any replies in advance!



LOL--if you wait until you are 100% knowledgeable about everything, you will never grow.   I started growing over 30 years ago and there is still tons and tons that I don't know.  Right now, concentrate on getting the basics down.

I suggest that you do some serious reading.  Start at the Resources section and then read all pertinent stickies at the top of each forum.    

You are going to need to set up a space. Lighting needs are figured by sq footage, not plant count.   Using the entire bathroom will require at the very minimum 2 1000W.  For 5 plants, I recommend sectioning off a space and enclosing it.  How much money do you have for this project?

Do some reading and some planning and we can help with specific questions.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 20, 2011)

lol, I was gonna say 2x1000w, but was too lazy to do the math! I'm running 2800w in my 5x10 space and feel I could use maybe a touch more lol...but I also have 8 massive (as in 4'x3' minimum each and growing atm) gals in there sucking up the light!

I agree, do a lot of reading to get the basics, then jump in with a small grow and learn from experience!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 20, 2011)

paint the room white and hang 2 1000's like wise folks have said - unless you cannot vent the room well.  a couple of 1000 watts will generate a lot of heat in an 8'x8'x8' space.  but if its a bathroom maybe you have air conditioning to offset the added heat?

i've never fried a plant with too much wattage, but have parbroiled them famously from the heat the lights produce.  

resist the idea to fill the bath tub with dirt   






			
				hedbloom said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I'm new to the forum and am starting my first grow in a few weeks but I want to make sure I am 100% knowledgeable about everything there is to know before I start. This question is about lighting. I am only growing five plants and I know all about HPS and MH but what I don't know, is the proper wattage I should use for each. I am trying to get MAX yield but I know it is possible to use too much wattage and literally burn your plants. Also i am growing in an empty bathroom so the area of the room is maybe around 8'x8'x8' if i were to guess... Thanks for any replies in advance!


----------

